# I'm such a meany ;)



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Last night I 'hedgie' proofed my living room for a large play area. I cut coroplast at about 6 - 8" tall and put it underneith my TV stand & in corners where my hedgie could get behind/under furniture or near wires. Both last night & tonight I let Annabell out to explore while I was watching TV.

First - and a bit of a side note - for any of you who remember my posts about Sylvie who I lost back in August - each day that I watch Annabell more, I can see how unwell Sylvie was from the beginning. The energy level is a complete 180*. (I also found out that Sylvie's dad had WHS, but it wasn't discovered until almost a year after her birth).

So back to Annabell. She seems to be loving the large space. She just darts back & forth. The little bugger is a climber though. She can't (at least hasn't yet) managed to scale the coroplast. She does try to scale the radiator that is along one wall. 

Well tonight she was getting pretty good & determined at scaling the radiator. Regardless of the number of times I took her away (I'm scared she'll get her legs stuck & fall, hurting herself) she would run back & try again. Well eventually it was getting too much, I was winding down for bed, & she was winding up for the night - so after a weigh in, back into her cage she went. Well the little princess splatted in her litter box totally dejected. She looked so precious I actually started to feel like a mean person & sorry for the little bugger.

I can hear her now in the living room avidly running on her wheel, so I guess she's gotten over it. I just wanted to share. I'm sure we all have similar moments where our hedgies decided we were the meany humans.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Dont be tricked!

shes just tricking you! haahahaha
shes using the *do you feel bad for me yet?*
technique
:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Cute story! Why is it they always want what's not good for them? There must be something instintual in hedgies & small children that make them go directly for the most harmful thing in the room. :roll:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

This is such a funny story- and I have definitely had moments like that!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Please feel free to share your "meany" stories


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Cute story! I always get those pathetic "You're such a monster, don't you feel sorry for me?" looks when Lily gets a bath. And I don't get any looks for it, but I always feel horrible if I go into my room late at night and turn the light on without any notice. If Lily's out and anywhere but her wheel, she panics and scampers for her igloo as fast as she can. So now I turn the hallway light on and talk as I open my door, just in case.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandslash and I had a very similar experience last night. My house is pretty small so for playtime I take him in the narrow hallway outside my room and barricade the ends and then put a bunch of stuff in the middle for him to play on/in. He likes when I make tunnels by making a triangle out of my feet, the floor, and the wall. He just runs through over and over.

Anyway, there was a little hole I thought he could get through in one of the barricades, so I put a shoebox there. He tried over and over and over to climb it/get in it but I kept taking him away. He crams his head under the lid flap, and struggles his head and front feet in, but he couldn't get his fat little butt up there, so I helped him with a little nudge, and then he's just sitting in the box like "well now that I'm in here I don't see why I insisted upon this". :? 

So i take him out, put him over with his ball, and switch the shoebox for a large detergent bottle. He scrabbled and scrabbled trying to climb it for probably 15 minutes. I didn't think he could get hurt so I just let him. A couple times he'd get his front foot in in the handle of the bottle and haul himself up about a cm before falling on his butt, and every time this happened I'd laugh at him, because hey, it's funny. :lol: After a long time of this, I finally laughed one too many times, and he turns, glares at me, and while holding eye contact, poops ALL OVER the floor. Like "who's laughing now, mom?". 

So I put him back in the cage so I could clean up and he just started wheeling frantically and every time I looked at him he stopped and looked at me like  and I felt bad for taking him out of his playpen. In my defense, he started it


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Galvon said:


> Sandslash and I had a very similar experience last night. My house is pretty small so for playtime I take him in the narrow hallway outside my room and barricade the ends and then put a bunch of stuff in the middle for him to play on/in. He likes when I make tunnels by making a triangle out of my feet, the floor, and the wall. He just runs through over and over.
> 
> Anyway, there was a little hole I thought he could get through in one of the barricades, so I put a shoebox there. He tried over and over and over to climb it/get in it but I kept taking him away. He crams his head under the lid flap, and struggles his head and front feet in, but he couldn't get his fat little butt up there, so I helped him with a little nudge, and then he's just sitting in the box like "well now that I'm in here I don't see why I insisted upon this". :?
> 
> ...


Hahahahahhah!!! very very cute & funny story hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

lol... you're so mean!  I've had similar experiences, let me hedgie roam around for a bit but stopped her every time she was about to crawl in some obscure place. After a while I think she got squirmy so I put her back into her cage...


----------

